# Chorus you could do without



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

most operas have choirs/choruses that serve to alleviate the soloists, move the plot along, represent the masses and their general sentiment, add musical texture, etc...

there are some terrific choruses, that definitely enhance the opera...

some, however, I could do without...

top on my list, in that vein, must be the Trovatore/ Anvil...

how about on your list?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I think the witches' choruses from Verdi's Macbeth could be done without and changed. They aren't scary, whereas the witches are, and they only serve to romanticize evil. It's sad that these choruses are in an opera with such an evil character as Lady Macbeth.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, the witches' choruses seem a bit too uplifting for the evil witches. 
I love the Anvil chorus, though.
I think that I Lombardi has too many chorus moments and while a few are good, most are substandard as compared to other Verdi choruses.
I loooooove the chorus in Les Troyens.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

In general, the "zitto, zitto, piano, piano" type choruses where a bunch of men loudly sing about how they must be totally silent while playing ninja.

In particular: the "We're off to Samoa" chorus. I LOVE Billy Budd but wtf is with this part I can't even.


----------

